# Saunders Malt Extract At Woolies



## staticfish (1/7/09)

Hi all,

Shopping at my local woolworths last night and saw that they now stock saunders malt extract.


----------



## discoloop (1/7/09)

Interesting. I've always looked at that stuff and wondered whether it would be any good for brewing. Turns out many have thought of it before.  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=12079


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/09)

It used to be the standard for home brewing in the 1970s before LHBSs started up. Favourite used to be a kilo of Saunders, one and a half kilos of sugar, 30g dried up yellow pride of ringwood simmered 20 minutes and a packet of tandaco bread yeast. 
Turned out tasting not unlike cat's piss but the old farmers and pensioners would rave over it. Drunk on a dollar, dead drunk on two, dead on three :icon_cheers:


----------



## discoloop (1/7/09)

That's almost worth trying as a "historic experiment"! Almost. h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/7/09)

discoloop said:


> That's almost worth trying as a "historic experiment"! Almost. h34r:



Yeah provided you don't drink it!!!! 

Cheers SJ


----------



## phonos (1/7/09)

I made an extract beer using this, goldings/fuggles and s-04 last year as a direct comparison with the LDME sold by my LHBS. It wasn't too bad actually. A little one dimensional, but it didn't have the chill haze the LDME had. It tasted slightly like ANZAC biscuits for some reason...


----------



## discoloop (1/7/09)

Is the gravity and fermentability comparable to those from the LHBS? i.e. Will a brew made with 3kg of saunders have a similar OG and FG to one made with, say, 3kg of Morgans or Coopers extract?


----------



## tcraig20 (1/7/09)

discoloop said:


> That's almost worth trying as a "historic experiment"! Almost. h34r:



I can see scope for an 'Aussie Lambic'


----------



## warra48 (1/7/09)

I noticed this stuff at my local Coles, but at a price of about $9 for a container.

Rather expensive extract brewing, if that's your fancy. and also too expensive for starter worts.

I'll stick to extracting my own sugars from grains.....


----------



## samhighley (2/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Favourite used to be a kilo of Saunders, one and a half kilos of sugar, 30g dried up yellow pride of ringwood simmered 20 minutes and a packet of tandaco bread yeast. Turned out tasting not unlike cat's piss but the old farmers and pensioners would rave over it.



New style: Classic Australian Pilsner?


----------



## phonos (2/7/09)

discoloop said:


> Is the gravity and fermentability comparable to those from the LHBS? i.e. Will a brew made with 3kg of saunders have a similar OG and FG to one made with, say, 3kg of Morgans or Coopers extract?



I can't remember the exact attenuation I had using Saunder's Malt Extract, but I do remember that it was very similar to the LDME from the LHBS. I'll try to find exact figures tonight for you.

Also, it was a little darker than the LDME. I wouldn't use it in a light lager.


----------

